# دارة تحليل الماء..سهلة ومختصرة ..تستطيع بواسطة هذه الدارة تحويل مولدة كهرباء للعمل على وقود الماء...



## عبد الحي2 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه الدارة بسيطة ولكن مفعولها كبير وهي مجربة إذ بإمكانكم بواسطتها أن تحللوا الماء ليتحول إلى غاز الهيدروكسي السريع الاشتعال 

وإليكم هذا الكتاب الالكتروني الذي يشرح لكم كيف:
http://www.free-energy-devices.com/Chapter10.pdf

أرجو المساهمة في نشر هذه الدارة لتعم الفائدة للجميع..

وإلى كل من لديه تجارب ناجحة في هذا المجال أرجو منه نشرها أيضاً .. وأجره على الله..


----------



## zamalkawi (6 سبتمبر 2010)

وما هو معدل إنتاج الغاز؟ وما هو معدل استهلاك الكهرباء؟


----------



## عاطف فهمي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / عبد الحي2
مجهود مشكور بلا شك ....وبالمناسبة ما هي أخبار مغانط النيودميوم...فقد كنت كتبت لك أن المغانط الموجودة 
بالهارد ديسك القديم 4 الغير مستعمل حاليا تؤدي نفس العمل وهي قوية جدا ...ولكنك لم ترد ......
أما بالنسبة للرابط أعلاه للفصل العاشر من موقع الطاقة المجانية، فهو موجود ضمن 16 فصل 
تتكلم جميعها عن الطاقة المجانية،وكم كبير من الاٍختراعات في هذا القبيل 
والموقع بالكامل موجود في الرابط التالي ............وتقبل تحياتي
http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/


----------



## عبد الحي2 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه الدارة تعمل على بطارية 12فولط من 1 إلى 5أمبير ...... ويمكنك وضع مقياس 5 أمبير قبل الدارة 

أما إنتاج الغاز فذلك حسب الجهد وعدد الصفائح الستانلس التي يتم استخدامها ...
في الحقيقة أنا لم أستعمل إلا سكاكين الستانلس كبديل للصفائح ..
وأرجو الاستفادة من الموقع المذكور..

من جهة المغانط كنت أريد أن أشتريها من بلدي وكنها غير متوفرة إلا على الانترنت .. وأنا طالب جامعي وحالتي لا تسمح لي بشرائها على الانترنت .........
لذا أجلتها إلى أجل آخر...

أرجو من كل من يجرب هذه الدائرة أن يعطينا النتيجة..


----------



## abo2010 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا شي بيرفع الراس بهالمعلوماااات القيمه والمفيد مشكوووووووور عيوني لهذا المووووضوع الاكتر من رائع


----------



## الثعلب2000 (25 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## zaidoon.muthana (26 أغسطس 2011)

مرحبا اخي عبد الحي بالبداية احب اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع ... 
اني نفذت الدائرة المزدوجة واللي تحتوي على شريحتين ne555 ولكن وقعت بخطأين الأول لم استطع الحصول على بطارية تعطي تيار كهربائي من 1-5 امبير والثانية لم اتمكن من معرفة معنى رموزوحجم ومواصفات المحولة الكهربائية المستخدمة عند مخرج الدائرة ولكني لم استسلم ... فقد استخدمت بطاريات صغيرة حجم 6 فولت وربطتها على التوالي فأعطت 12 فولت ولكن تيار قليل جدا واما المحولة فقد اختاريت واحدة بصورة عشوائية من جهاز قديم وربطتها لرفع الفولتية الخارجة وكانت النتائج كالآتي :_
1- عند قياس الفولتية الخارجة اتضح لي ان 12 فولت عند المدخل قد ارتفعت بشكل مدهش عند المخرج وتراوحت بين (70-120) فولت ويمكن التحكم بها من خلال المقاومات متغيرة القيمة وعددها اربعة في الدائرة الكهربائية.
2- عند تشغيل الدائرة الكهربائية قمت بملامسة المخرجين بأطراف اصابعي ولكني تعرضت لصعقة كهربائية متوسطة القوة وعندها ابقيت اصابعي ملامسة لأسلاك المخرج على الرغم من ذلك وقمت بخفض ورفع المقاومة المتغيرة فأحسست بتغيرة شدة التيار الكهربائي المنتقل الى اصابعي وكذلك تغيرت طبيعته من لسعات متقطعة الى لسعات مستمرةوعندها فعلا ذهلت اذ اني لم اتوقع ان هذا الجهاز الصغير ممكن ان يعطي هذا الكم من الكهرباء
3-لم اتمكن من معرفة شكل وتردد الموجة الخارجة لأن ذلك يتطلب جهاز راسم الموجات او الأوسلسكوب لذلك قمت بربط سماعة كهربائية اخذتها من جهاز راديو قديم وعند التشغيل سمعت صوت طنين متذبذب ويتغير مقدار التذبذب عند خفظ ورفع المقاومات المتغيرة الى ان يتحول الى صوت صفير حاد 
4-قمت بربط ثنائي باعث للضوء او LED بدلا عن السماعة وعند التشغيل بدأ الثنائي بالوميض وعندما قمت بخفض و رفع قيمة المقاومة المتغيرة بدء يومض بشكل سريع ثم بشكل بطيء واحيانا يبقى منير بشكل مستمر
5- صنعت خلية كهربائية صغيرة من كوبين من الستانليس ستيل و وضعتها في حوض مائي و اوصلت طرفي الدائرة الى هذه الأكواب وعند التشغيل لم الاحظ تفكك جزيئات الماء ولم ادري مالسبب... ولكني اعتقدت ان السبب هو عدم اختيار حجم البطارية المناسب وكذلك عدم اختيار حجم ونوع المحولة الصحيح لذلك ارجو ممن يمتلك معلومات حول المحولات الكهربائية ان يشرح لي معنى الرموز التالي100turns ferriet core3\8 inch and 22 swg,
ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## zaidoon.muthana (26 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني الأعزاء ممكن احد يجاوبني على هذا السؤال :- 

ماهو التردد الكهربائي الطبيعي بين الأواصر الكهربائية في جزيئة الماء التي تربط ذرتي هيدروجين بذرة اوكسجين واحدة؟

منتظر ردكم .... ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير,,,


----------



## zaidoon.muthana (26 أغسطس 2011)

الى الأخوة الأعزاء العاملين على موضوع تفكيك جزيئة الماء بالرنين الكهربائي ...

الكل يعلم ولأي نظام طبيعي فأن حالة الرنين تتحقق عندما يكون التردد الطبيعي = التردد الأظطراري وقد تكون آثار هذه الظاهرة مدمرة كما يحصل عندما يكون تردد عاصفة مساوي لتردد اهتزاز جسر او بناية معينة مما يؤدي الى الأنهيار وكما نسمع في الأخبار عند هبوب العواصف . ومثلما لهذه الظاهرة الطبيعية تأثيرات سلبية على الطبيعة والبشر ايضا لها ايجابياتها فالرنين الكهربائي يستخدم بشكل واسع في اجهزة الأتصالات والبث والراديو وكذلك الرنين المغناطيسي يستخدم في مجالات الطب .


فيما يخص موضوع بحثنا نحن نتكلم عن الرنين الكهربائي وللعلم فأن المبدأ الأساسي لعمل هذا الجهاز الجديد والذي يقوم بتفكيك جزيئة الماء الى هيدروجين واوكسجين او ما يسمى بغاز الهيدروكسي سريع الأشتعال هو الرنين الكهربائي لذلك ولكي يعمل هذا الجهاز بصورة صحيحة يجب يكون تردد الموجة المربعة الصادرة منه(التردد الأظطراري) = تردد الأواصر الكهربائية التي تربط بين ذرات جزيئة الماء (التردد الطبيعي) وعند تحقق ذلك وثبوته ترتفع الفولتية الى الاف الفولتات مما يتسبب بأنفصال ذرتي الهيدروجين عن ذرة الأوكسجين وتحول الماء الى غاز شديد الأنفجار.


----------

